#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Common Errors in PC & Their Solution

## mkhurram79

*Common Errors in PC & Their Solution* 




1. MONITOR LED IS BLINKING
Check all the connections like Monitor Cable, Data cables,RAM, Display Card , CPU connections.



2. CONTINUOS THREE BEEPS
Problem in RAM Connection.



3. THREE BEEPS ( 1 Long 2 Short)
Problem in Display Card Connection



4. THREE LONG BEEPS PERIOD WISE
Problem in BIOS or RAM (Basic Input Output System)



5. CONTINUOS NON-STOP BEEPING
Key Board Problem (I.e.; Some Key is pressed for Longer time)



6. FDD LED IS GLOWING CONTINUOSLY
Data cable to be connected properly (twisted cable).



7. NO DISPLAY ON THE SCREEN AT ALL
Hard Disk cable connected wrongly. Connect rightly seeing the Red mark (Faces power supply) and then Restart.



8. POWER LED IS OFF
a. Check main power cord
b. Check S.M.P.S.
c. Check Mother Board connection



9. SHOWING CMOS ERROR
Replace 3 Volt battery of Mother Board . Set Original Settings Manually.(Refer CMOS Setup chart)
Enter your search termsSubmit search form



10. SHOWING FDD ERROR OR FLOPPY DRIVE IS NOT WORKING PROPERLY
Check Power cord of FDD , Data Cables , set CMOS & Finally the Check drive.



11. SHOWING HDD ERROR OR HARD DISK FAILURE
a. Check Power Cord
b. Check connection of HDD
c. Check Data cable
d. Check Hard Disk parameters in CMOS or Auto detecting Setting Partitions by Fdisk Command, then format it to set track 0.



12. MOTHER BOARD HANGS DUE TO UNSTABILIZED POWER SUPPLY
a. Check S.M.P.S
b. RAM not functioning properly.
c. Software problem (due to using pirated software)
d. CPU fan not functioning properly.



13. DANCING SCREEN
a. Check Display card connection
b. Virus Problem
c. Video Memory Problem



14. SHAKING SCREEN
a. Earthing problem
b. Magnetic waves comes around.



15. CPU CABINET SHOCK
a. Check Earthing
b. Check main power cord.



16. NON-SYSTEM DISK ERROR
a. Floppy Drive having different disk (Non-Bootable Disk) OR CMOS Parameters for Hard Disk may not be set properly.
b. Hard Disk Partitions may not be created.
c. Hard Disk may not be formatted.



7. MISSING OPERATING SYSTEM
The System files missing namely Ie; command.com} - User File IO.SYS & MS_DOS.SYS } - Hidden Files. These above three files required for Start up of the system that can be transferred by using SYS C: Command OR While the time of formatting by using Format c:/u/s



18. MISSING COMMAND INTERPRETOR
May the file Command.com is corrupted OR Infected by Virus OR Some one has Erased it.



19. SHOWING I/O ERROR
a. The type of Hard Disk in CMOS may not be set properly.
b. Operating system used for formatting is not valid



20. SHOWING DIVIDE OVER- FLOW MESSAGE
a. May some Directories or Files crash with other files.
b. Use CHKDSK/F or SCANDISK Command to correct it.




21. HARD DISK MAKING NOISE WHILE PROCESSING
a. Unstabilized power supply.
b. Check for Loose Contact.
c. Do not use Y Connectors for Hard Disk.
d. It may create Bad Sector OR Weak Hard Disk.



22. HARD DISK HANGS WHILE PROCESSING
Check for Bad Sector by using CHKDSK or SCANDISK Command. If found format the Hard Disk and set Partition before that area.(This is the only procedure to use Hard Disk with Bad Sector) OR (To avoid Bad Sectors use Standard Power Supply)



23. HARD DISK NOT DETECTED
a. Check Power Connector
b. Check Data Cables
c. Check Jumpers



24. PARTITION NOT SHOWN
Operating System where the Hard Disk formatted is not supported with present Mother Board. For Eg: Hard Disk formatted with Pentium System will hide their partitions for 486 System.



25. MMX/DLL FILE MISSING
May the above files may be corrupted due to power failure or Virus. Make available above files from other Computer. OR Reinstall Windows 98 Operating System. (This procedure will not make any effect on existing Data).



26. WINDOWS REGISTRY ERROR
This will happen due to sudden ON/OFF of the system. Final solution is to Reinstall Operating System.



27. DISPLAY COLOUR DOES NOT MATCH
a. Configure Display Card properly with their CD.
b. The Standard setting for Windows is set it to 800x600 for better performance.



28. UNKNOWN DEVICE FOUND
May the Driver utility is not provided with operating system . Insert Driver CD and install software for the above Device. (Every Device requires driver utility to set active


if u like my post replySee More: Common Errors in PC & Their Solution

----------


## f81aa

mkhurram79, I do indeed like it.

I wish I had known about the meaning of the different beeps made by my computer some months ago.

Quite a number of us know more or less about errors in software but when it comes to hardware, it is my experience that we are clueless.

Regards :Smile:

----------


## mkhurram79

infact i am not computer specialist. I can exchange only my observation.

-Small beeps with low noise indicates that your harddisk is going to expire soon.
-It might possible that keys of your keyboard are stiff. One key struck inside and when u press other key. System make a beep like noise.
-Some beeps are indication of low volatage 
-some beeps are indication of virus attach.
-Some beeps are indication of non compatible operation via key board of mouse.

But i do not know exactly what happened with ur system. Plz contace any specialist.

----------


## venkateshs_g

Nice One. Thanks

----------


## abc123

Nice !!!

----------


## Washoo

It is nice efforts and your are appraised. I have a problem that my computer shutdown and restart automatically sometime. I have updated AVAST anti-virus and comodo firewall. System shows no virus. Have you any idea.

----------


## jackrachelle

> It is nice efforts and your are appraised. I have a problem that my computer shutdown and restart automatically sometime. I have updated AVAST anti-virus and comodo firewall. System shows no virus. Have you any idea.



Your system should have problem regarding the corrupt of one or more system file. Just go to My Computer and in the property tab in advance click and unmark the check box to the automatically restarts windows and just restart windows, if the problem is still as it is may be your system file kernal32.dll corrupt. just reinstall it.

----------


## turturo

thanks for this information,,, I have crashed my computer last week, hope it will help

----------


## LAKEL.AMBERT

The answer clearly is (d).. the first equation has two complex roots. while the second eqn has 2 repeated roots.

----------


## Min1a1k1shi

Thanks for the information. It was really helpful. My computer was not displaying anything. Then I reconnected my hdd cable and restarted my pc. Its working now. Thanks  :Peaceful:

----------


## Communicationcrafts

Thanks for the Information. Even i had same problem like Hard Disc crash in my system. 
I hope it'll work for me. Thanks.

----------


## l.janicijevic

PETROLEUM NETWORK IS A GLOBAL PLATFORM CONNECTING
OIL & GAS COMPANIES & INDIVIDUALS (SELLERS, BUYERS AND FACILITATORS).
THE NETWORK IS A UNIQUE SOLUTION TO INTERMEDIARIES TO MAKE MONEY
NOT ONLY BY MARKETING THE COMMODITIES, BUT ALSO BY BEING PART OF THE
AFFILIATE PROGRAM OFFERED BY PETROLEUM NETWORK

HE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY.
IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## l.janicijevic

PETROLEUM NETWORK IS A GLOBAL PLATFORM CONNECTING
OIL & GAS COMPANIES & INDIVIDUALS (SELLERS, BUYERS AND FACILITATORS).
THE NETWORK IS A UNIQUE SOLUTION TO INTERMEDIARIES TO MAKE MONEY
NOT ONLY BY MARKETING THE COMMODITIES, BUT ALSO BY BEING PART OF THE
AFFILIATE PROGRAM OFFERED BY PETROLEUM NETWORK

HE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY.


IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Common Errors in PC & Their Solution

----------


## khalilabro2000

thanks very useful effort

----------


## RalphAByrd

Thanks for share the useful information!!!

----------

